# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  اصلاح substr

## 81579001

سلام
در کوری آدرس به دلیل طولانی بودن آن مقداری از آن را با substr 
جدا کردم ولی بعضی از آدرس هارا یک کاراکتر علامت سئوال میگذاره چطوری اصلاحش کنم 
نتیجه را بصورت عکس گذاشتمdf33a266a9294cb7b6ff04dd11471165.jpg

----------


## ghasemweb

> سلام
> در کوری آدرس به دلیل طولانی بودن آن مقداری از آن را با substr 
> جدا کردم ولی بعضی از آدرس هارا یک کاراکتر علامت سئوال میگذاره چطوری اصلاحش کنم 
> نتیجه را بصورت عکس گذاشتمdf33a266a9294cb7b6ff04dd11471165.jpg


چون برای متن فارسی باید از mb_substr استفاده کنید !

----------

